# Frankie boys or girls name?



## Narla83

What do you think?:shrug: Im unsure but its so hard ffor me oh to decide on a name its driving me mad :wacko: This babys gonna come out and be called buba....

Would you spell it Franky for a boy and Frankie for a girl?

Thanks.:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes i think so.

i like frankie for a girl but not keen for a boy x


----------



## Cleo

I like it for both, but prefer it as a nn...love Francesca but wouldn't have the balls to call my daughter that here...don't think we can pull it off!!


----------



## fairytales87

I think its adorable for either a boy or girl :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i think both :thumbup:


----------



## amethyst77

My friend has Francesca- called Frankie.
x


----------



## Dizzy321

I would say both but I know 3 boys named Frankie here, very cute :)


----------



## laurajane1982

Im calling my little boy Frankie, there is a post from a few days ago where i was asking for peoples opinion on the name!


----------



## hubblybubbly

i would say frankie is a girls name - and I like it a lot, not so keen for a boy though....


----------



## Loui1001

I like it for both


----------



## clairelou44

I like Frankie for a girl


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I think it could be used for both but bear in mind that you'll always have someone say 'thats not a girls/boys name!'x


----------



## bubblebath

it can be both..


----------



## luciforms

In my view, it can be a nickname for both. 

For a boy, it can be a nickname for Frank, Francesco or Francis (I love Francis!) and for a girl it can be a nickname for Frances or Francesca. 

I prefer it spelled Frankie as otherwise it reminds me of sausages (I'm not sure why!).

Best of luck!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like Francesca for a girl and call her Frankie

its more of a nick name, not crazy bout it for a boy tho!


----------



## smiley330

Girl :D

x x x


----------



## bbyno1

Frankie reminds me of a girl


----------



## hay246

i like frankie for both!


----------



## charlotteb24

Frankie is the feminine spelling and Franky is the masculine spelling though for a girl i would call baby Francesca cos then she would have the option of either Fran, Frankie or her full name. Ive known all 3 lol! x


----------



## shelleney

I like the name for both girls and boys.
But I would spell it Frankie for both... :flower:


----------

